# My latest Monark Deluxe project



## bidb4you (Nov 27, 2013)

Changed out the crusted out original missing spokes rims.Added me a vintage light. Maybe replace the slightly bent sprocket with one with better chrome. Maybe add an original light,nicer pedals, and some torpedo grips and call it just right.


----------



## DWmonarksuperdeluxe (Dec 3, 2013)

If you want the correct headlight, it is called a Pedestal light. If you find one they aren't cheap!


----------



## Monark52 (Dec 7, 2013)

I like the front hub. What type of wheels are they?


----------



## tanyariyle (Dec 10, 2013)

DWmonarksuperdeluxe said:


> If you want the correct headlight, it is called a Pedestal light. If you find one they aren't cheap!




Where do you think that would be available? e-bay perhaps?


----------

